# On how many computers are you running K2?



## Thonex (Aug 22, 2006)

It seems very quiet in here as of late... so...

On how many computers are you running K2?


And Are you using Midi Over Lan?


I'll start. I'm running 6 PCs with 2 of them running on MOL.

T


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 22, 2006)

Thonex @ 22/8/2006 said:


> I'm running 6 PCs...



:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey, this going to be a funny thread, especially when the guys come in using more than 10 computers 

I currently run 3 slaves controlled via FXT and my host PC.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 22, 2006)

Just two Mac G5s w/MoL Platinum.

Curious Thonex - how many instances of K2 are you able to run per PC? Are they standalone or inside a vst hosting program? It would be cool to see other's process.


----------



## Thonex (Aug 22, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Tue Aug 22 said:


> Just two Mac G5s w/MoL Platinum.
> 
> Curious Thonex - how many instances of K2 are you able to run per PC? Are they standalone or inside a vst hosting program? It would be cool to see other's process.



I'm running them stand-alone. PC's (unlike Macs) can only access about 3.5 gigs of ram on the best of days and that's with messing around in the registry... not a safe thing to do.

Most of my Pc's have 2 gigs of ram so it doesn't make sense to run more instances of K2... However... on a Mac.... that's a different story. I think Macs are going to be the new sampler computers... especially when Leopard comes out (64 bit)


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Aug 22, 2006)

7 here  - hope NI aren't reading this cause I only paid for 1 copy so far... maybe when I sell my additional redundant giga licences will get some more K2s.

no midioverlan - had problems with it last year in the middle of a big job so bought a shed load of hardware midi again (7 AMT8s and 7 Midex8s) just after I'd sold the last lot - bah!
Turned out the stuck note problem was with giga so gonna change back to MoL when I get time to reconfigure it all.

Ian


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 22, 2006)

just to mention that since i got into fxt and more pcs than just 1 slave.

it is funny but when you open a k2 instance on your slave, it needs a little amount of cpu power on your main pc.

so if you have 3 slaves and have shitloads of k2 instances my pc already has 45% of cpu power lost. thats kinda funny, because fxt should be there to lower the hosts power (of course only ram, but cpu is still used).

another solution with midi and soundcards is too expensive for me, so i hope that the new fxt (if it will be) might solve some problems.

on the other side i think that changing from 3,8 ghz cpu to a dual 3ghz could change "a bit"


----------



## nadeama (Aug 22, 2006)

I have 7 computers here: my main DAW (Mac G5), and 6 slaves (one Mac and 5 PCs). My DAW Mac is running Kontakt, usually as a AU plugin inside DP. Of my 6 slaves, all are running GigaStudio and 4 are running Kontakt 2 standalone. 2 of the PCs are just not powerful enough to run 2 samplers at the same time, and so they run only GigaStudio.

3 of my PCs have 4 Gigs of RAM installed, so I can run Giga and Kontakt concurrently (each accesses 2 Gigs of RAM). It's been working great so far.

Midi signal is through MOL, except for the slave Mac. Never managed to get MOL working on it, don't know why.

Since I'm a bit of an organization freak, I have my orchestral template logically divided among my computers. The main Mac does brass in Kontakt. The slave Mac does percussions with Kontakt. 2 of the PCs are set up with string templates, 2 others with woodwind templates, and the final slave PC is a "random" sampler. It doesn't load a template, and is just there to load random sounds that I might need on occasion and that are not part of any of the templates.

All of the computers have a sound card, except for the slave Mac, which uses WormHole to transmit audio through the gigabit network.

It works pretty well over all, but can be a lot of maintenance. One computer can sometimes be a headache, so 7 can be 7 times worse!


----------



## nadeama (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh and by the way, the biggest problem with running all these computers: heat!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm only trying to do 2 PCs and MOL is giving me hell. ..


Sheesh :evil:


----------



## Thonex (Aug 23, 2006)

what kind of problems is MOL giving you?? I just started o use MOL and it's been very good.... but I'm always a little nervous about new software.....


----------



## madbulk (Aug 23, 2006)

where's Troels... seems to me I remember that he's got a pretty good size rig running mol. He made it sound like I'm nuts to have my unitors. I think he's got 8 slaves going. Would be nice to know how it's configured.
Dude? you out there?
Dude?


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 23, 2006)

Thonex @ Wed Aug 23 said:


> what kind of problems is MOL giving you?? I just started o use MOL and it's been very good.... but I'm always a little nervous about new software.....



when I play a note both computers instantly freeze.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 23, 2006)

3 PCs here.......one host and 2 slaves controlled through FXTeleport.

None of them running K2 though. I'm so uncool


----------



## sbkp (Aug 23, 2006)

Stephen Rees @ Wed Aug 23 said:


> None of them running K2 though.



Who let this guy in here? :lol: 

1 PC here (who let _me_ in here?), but 3 by the end of the year.

I've been considering the "middle-man" setup described by Jesse White in VI-Mag, even though I'm not using a Mac. That way I could leave a simple VST host (Cubase SE, for example) loaded on the middle man, with the whole template loaded. Switching projects on my DAW (Cubase SX) would then be insta-quick, since no instruments would be loaded at all. Actually, I wonder if I could run SE and SX on the same machine, to have a "virtual middle-man."


----------



## Thonex (Aug 23, 2006)

Evan Gamble @ Wed Aug 23 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of problems is MOL giving you?? I just started o use MOL and it's been very good.... but I'm always a little nervous about new software.....
> ...



Wow... that stinks!!!

what's your setup?

Do you have the latest version of MOL? DId you contact the developer... that's a show stopper to say the least.

T


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 23, 2006)

Contact Musiclab via email. They seem to be very helpful in making sure everyone's gear is working. Great service.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 25, 2006)

OK I contacted musiclab, and was able to work out the kinks (it was a problem with Sonar not MOL )

So now I'm FINALLY running 2 comps with K2-sweet 

though i think i'm going to want another very soon :smile:


----------



## Dynamitec (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm running Kontakt on my AMD 4200+ x2 with 2 GB ram and a raid 1+0. I have two other machines here (AMD 3700+ and Pentium 2,8Ghz with HT, but i have to build them together again . I'm wondering how i could run Kontakt on on of these machines as a slave system. Is this possible? What do i need? I'm using Cubase SX 3.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 28, 2006)

One master and 3 slaves all PC, all running K2...(using FxTeleport).


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 28, 2006)

Patrick de Caumette @ Tue Aug 29 said:


> One master and 3 slaves all PC, all running K2...(using FxTeleport).



Same for me, except its two slaves. 

Since I put 4gb of ram in my host machine, I can get away with 1 host and 1 slave for almost any project.

The only time this doesnt work is when I require a large symphonic template.

For hybrid stuff, 1 host, 1 slave is a breeze.


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 8, 2006)

nadeama @ Wed Aug 23 said:


> Oh and by the way, the biggest problem with running all these computers: heat!


My biggest problem is: noise!

I use 4 macs simply conneted via midi.

Chris Hein


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 8, 2006)

Chris Hein @ Fri Sep 08 said:


> nadeama @ Wed Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and by the way, the biggest problem with running all these computers: heat!
> ...



Well, generally speaking the noise is often a direct result of treating the heat, so I'd same they are just two aspects of the same problem. I don't know about you but if I could get rid of all fans in my system I wouldn't have much of a noise problem at all.

Of course there's always the harddrives but I have two Samsung's suspended in rubber "cradles" and they don't produce much noise at all (not even during seeks and high workloads).

R


----------

